#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > General Business >  >  What are the industries most affected by COVID-19?

## சந்தோஷ்

In this COVID-19 situation, most of the business industries are get affected. But, What are the industries that are most affected by COVID-19? :Confused:

----------


## Bhavya

Travel& Tourism industry, Airlines industry, Casino & Gaming industry and Leisure Facilities industry are some of the industries that are most affected by COVID-19 pandemic.

----------


## Mr.Wick

If we talked frankly, Except the Law and Medical sector are safe on this COVID 19. other related industries most affected.

----------


## Mr.Wick

> Travel& Tourism industry, Airlines industry, Casino & Gaming industry and Leisure Facilities industry are some of the industries that are most affected by COVID-19 pandemic.


Yes, The big impact happening on the Travel and Tourism sector. Every country mostly depends on this sector.

----------


## சந்தோஷ்

> Travel& Tourism industry, Airlines industry, Casino & Gaming industry and Leisure Facilities industry are some of the industries that are most affected by COVID-19 pandemic.


Why this particular industries are mostly impacted for Covid-19?

----------


## kanak

My point of view most of the industries affected for COVID-19 but Travel & Tourism and Casino & Gaming industry are most affected by COVID-19.

----------


## Mr.Wick

> My point of view most of the industries affected for COVID-19 but Travel & Tourism and Casino & Gaming industry are most affected by COVID-19.


How can you say the Casino and Gaming are industries are mostly affected on this time. Basically, many casino sites are running under online. So this Lock down time everyone used those industries via online. For the Travel industry obviously it affected.

----------


## Bhavya

> Why this particular industries are mostly impacted for Covid-19?


Because of lockdown people are restricted to travel so travel & tourism and Airlines industry are impacted. And currently the world is facing economic crisis so people avoid to spend money on entertainment activities, hence Casino & Gaming industry and Leisure Facilities industry are get affected.

----------


## Bhavya

> Yes, The big impact happening on the Travel and Tourism sector. Every country mostly depends on this sector.


True, Mr. Wick. Because of lockdown people are restricted to travel which impacted the Travel and Tourism sector very badly. As tourist nation our country also affected very badly.

----------

